# Field arrow weight?



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

What kind of weight are your field arrows and at what poundage thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

J3100 said:


> What kind of weight are your field arrows and at what poundage thanks:darkbeer:


ACC 3-28 
Arrow length 27.5"
Draw length 28.0"
Draw Weight 51 #
Arrow Weight 345.7


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Arrow length 27" actually a tick less but not much 
Draw length 27.75"
Draw Weight 58-60#
Arrow Weight 333 grains

I am shooting CX Nano XR 530s though


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm still pretty new to the game, but I don't think weight is really of that much importance. When building my arrows I am much more concerned with point weight/ FOC , and proper spine. This isn't the petting zoo, there really is no reason to get all caught up in trying to build your arrows to a certain weight just to pick up a few FPS. While I am told a little extra speed can help out once in a while, it is still by far the last thing I look at. Most of the bows from the last 10 years will get adequate field speed with just about any arrow unless your like me, and shoot very low weight, and have a short draw.
I've shot some of my better scores at 240 fps, but my best scores have been shot in the 260-270 fps range.

But to answer the question my arrows weigh around 263 grains, but they have a 15% FOC


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

296 grains @ 52#


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Easton Lightspeeds 340g, dw 46 lbs


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

ALL of my personal best field/hunter scores were shot at 47# peak weight and 221 fps...ALL of them. Even back then, it seemed as if a correct match of the bow to the arrow was way MORE important than SPEED, period. It also seemed like back then, my best scores were shot on hilly and/or tough courses than on "pancake" courses. I think that was due to concentration and knowing that the SHOOTER had to perform properly. We are talking field/hunter scores above the 555 level, and PB's of 557...with aluminum arrows and a springie rest...and shot in site marks.

7% FOC back then....but 7% FOC does NOT WORK WITH CARBON ARROWS! 

Those 557's...would NOT have been "covered" with a faster bow or computerized marks...I flat MISSED the three shots..>ME, not the equipment, and nothing would have saved those 3 points...excepting the SHOOTER doing a better job of keeping his sierra together!

No cut charts, no FAST BOW...and definitely not any 240, 250, 260 or 270 fps...

I'm still shooting 47# peak weight because I don't NEED speed or high poundages.

Of course, my current setup is still 47# peak weight with 19# holding weight...and the "current" arrow combo GT UltraLite Pro 500's with 110 grain points...chronnies out at 259 fps...and I fully intend upon SLOWING IT DOWN by increasing the "pile" to help the arrow hold the line better. Probably up to 125 grains in the nose to get it DOWN into the 240's.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Well just a few of the different set ups I've used the last few years...

all at 28" draw length-
About 58 lbs draw 28" of shaft 120 gr. points in Nan XR 490s arrow weighed around 360 grains- Still too stiff

About 54-57 lbs 26.5" of shaft and 100 grain glue ins in CX maxima 150s- about 290 grains- shot pretty well

55 lbs ACC 3-28s 87 grain points 27" of shaft- weigh around 335- good

55 lbs Cartel triple 400s 120 grain poins 28" of shaft- 360ish weight- fly like crud but group and score well figure that one out---

Looks like this year I'll be shooting ACE 520s with around 80-90 grain points not sure what they'll end up at weight wise or where my poundage will end up probably a bit lower than above. if preliminary results are any indication, these are going to shot good once i get them tuned...

Like others have said, arrow weight is about the last thing I worry about. I build an arrow that has proper spine and good (10-15%) FOC and it ends up weighing what it weighs. Sometimes, I miss the mark for spine and the arrow doesn't shoot well at all...(see nano xr 490s above)


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

*352 grains*

Nano XR530"s at 352 grains for last year but am going with 450's this year and they are not complete yet to give a total weight. I must shoot to see what point weight and length works best but definately am going heavier.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

field14 said:


> ALL of my personal best field/hunter scores were shot at 47# peak weight and 221 fps...ALL of them. Even back then, it seemed as if a correct match of the bow to the arrow was way MORE important than SPEED, period. It also seemed like back then, my best scores were shot on hilly and/or tough courses than on "pancake" courses. I think that was due to concentration and knowing that the SHOOTER had to perform properly. We are talking field/hunter scores above the 555 level, and PB's of 557...with aluminum arrows and a springie rest...and shot in site marks.
> 
> 7% FOC back then....but 7% FOC does NOT WORK WITH CARBON ARROWS!
> 
> ...


Wonderful post, Tom. I wonder how many of the speeed freaks will take it with a grain of salt. I can remember when Butch Johnson broke into the five fifties shooting fingers at 220 FPS. Of course no one but us oldies but goodies will remember that. Today, it's not even a blip on the radar screen, but it hasn't been matched since at any speed.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Wonderful post, Tom. I wonder how many of the speeed freaks will take it with a grain of salt. I can remember when Butch Johnson broke into the five fifties shooting fingers at 220 FPS. Of course no one but us oldies but goodies will remember that. Today, it's not even a blip on the radar screen, but it hasn't been matched since at any speed.....


I am wondering when he is gonna realize that we aren't all about speed either....but with todays arrows and bows it is very EASY to get speed and it very shootable. 

My setup last year was shooting in the 270s....that was with a 40" bow with a near 9" brace height.....

my setup this year will be in the 280s....still with a bh around 8" and the same arrows.....

it's 2010.....technology has changed the game


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I agree with that part. The technology is far past anything I ever dreamed of. I'm even looking at something totally new for me to try and get a few FPS. Sheer heracy for an oldie like me....


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*I agree BG*

I shoot the arrow that gives me the best score, regardless of weight, I shoot anything wih my compound from 318 grains to a 400 grain.
All depends on the outdoor weather conditions. When I shoot my 70# checkmate hunter recurve, my bow likes 400-500 grains and wood or aluminum arrows it shoots around 240 fps and 260 fps with carbons.




BOWGOD said:


> I'm still pretty new to the game, but I don't think weight is really of that much importance. When building my arrows I am much more concerned with point weight/ FOC , and proper spine. This isn't the petting zoo, there really is no reason to get all caught up in trying to build your arrows to a certain weight just to pick up a few FPS. While I am told a little extra speed can help out once in a while, it is still by far the last thing I look at. Most of the bows from the last 10 years will get adequate field speed with just about any arrow unless your like me, and shoot very low weight, and have a short draw.
> I've shot some of my better scores at 240 fps, but my best scores have been shot in the 260-270 fps range.
> 
> But to answer the question my arrows weigh around 263 grains, but they have a 15% FOC


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I agree with that part. The technology is far past anything I ever dreamed of. I'm even looking at something totally new for me to try and get a few FPS. Sheer heracy for an oldie like me....


I hear ya....there is no reason to not take advantage of the extra speed gains. That's one reason I went back to Hoyt...I picked up nearly 20fps changing to a more stable bow.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I don't really care what the total weight of the arrow is , I am more concerned with keeping my FOC to at least 12%. I like extra FOC to help the arrow stay in line when shooting in higher winds.


----------

